# skid steer electrical issues



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Went to start my cat 267 the other day and when I turned the key it just clicked. Lights flashed and nothing. Tested the battery and its ok. I did notice the positive cable was loose and I tightened that up. Turned the key, lights come on, starter turns over once and them everything goes dead again. I'm going to get into this a little more maybe tomorrow but most likely Thursday.....have to finish up a job. If cleaning everything doesn't work my next guess was possibly a bad key switch? Maybe someone here has had this problem before? I'm sure its something I'm overlooking. Any responses are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Bad batteries can test good. Are you load testing?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Last year I had my 248 do something similiar. Didnt use it for a week or two and "click" dead battery. Charged it and it would be fine as long as I used it every other day or so. Let it sit for another week and "click"... Took it to Cat and they found a draw on a circuit Ive never used. They fixed it and its been good since...*knock on wood*

Good luck!


----------



## harrison6jd (Oct 31, 2003)

i have a 247b and had a similar issue. all the same symptoms but i was able to jump the starter directly to get it to run, but with no hydraulics. sent it to cat and turns out the fuse panel under the seat was extremely dirty. they cleaned it with high pressure air and everything is fine. cheapest trip to cat ever. not sure if this will help but worth a shot.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

^^^^I'll have to check that out. Never thought of that. Thank you.


----------



## harrison6jd (Oct 31, 2003)

pull each fuse and blow it out and blow the backside of the panel. you will have to raise the cab to get in there. i guess the dirt and moisture was sending mixed signal.


----------



## Trapper-Randy (Nov 6, 2012)

Sounds like a loose or bad battery cable.

T-R


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep, I feel like an idiot. Got into it this morning only to find a loose cable. I went to tighten it up and found only half a bolt, how that happens I have no clue. So after a little terminal cleaning and two new bolts she fired right up. I'm just glad it was only a ten cent part.


----------

